# If you like Star Trek...



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

If you like Star Trek, you'll be sorry to hear that Nichelle Nichols has died, aged 89.

She trailblazed for black actresses on TV, and her character in The Original Series was one I really appreciated - funny, clever, always conscientious and loyal. 

From watching interviews with her, I formed the impression that she was a very nice person in real life too. 

Rest in peace, Nichelle Nichols. 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I hope that Star Trek fans will come on this thread sometimes to tell us what they're watching and what they think.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Sad news indeed. Uhuru was a special character and Nichelle Nichols was a very nice person

Only three of the original cast are now left - Kirk (William Shatner 90), Sulu (George Takei 85) and Chekov (Walter Koenig 85).


----------



## progmatist (Apr 3, 2021)

She lived long, prospered and will be missed.


----------

